# Wolverine + Iron Man Animated Series 2011



## Fenrari (Aug 2, 2011)

So I was online and saw both of them. Thought it was interesting to say the least. 

Though I must have to say, anyone else get a Gundam-esque feel from these quazi animes?

That and general impressions.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm personally tired of the current trend of remaking old super hero movies and old cartoon stuff...was never a fan of comic books, Marvel, etc....but hey I used to like Gundam Wing *shrugs*


----------



## nfd (Aug 3, 2011)

The Iron Man anime is trash, haven't gotten around to watching Wolverine's.

Tooni Staaku.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 4, 2011)

No one seems to have noted that they're all in Japan for no real reason yet


----------



## Taralack (Aug 4, 2011)

The Iron Man anime was so bad it was hilarious. 

They do have reasons for being in Japan, but they're mostly just flimsy excuses.


----------



## nfd (Aug 5, 2011)

It was something like the unveiling of Stark Enterprises in Japan or something dumb


----------

